# Question about Concierto De Aranjuez



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

I have read two entirely different descriptions of Jacques Rodrigo's "Concierto de Aranjuez. Does anyone know the facts?

1. This story says he was composing a concerto about the Spanish Civil War. The first movement was a description of the fun, parties, dancing, etc. before the war started. The second movement was the start of the war. And on it went.

2. The other story says it is a dedication to his garden where he loved so much to walk.

I really would like to know which is true if anyone can tell me. Those are certainly two very different attributes.

Thank you.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, the name is *Joaquin* Rodrigo

There is a little bit of truth in both descriptions.

Some additional information here:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concierto_de_Aranjuez


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

tdc said:


> Well, the name is *Joaquin* Rodrigo
> 
> There is a little bit of truth in both descriptions.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Sorry about the name. Fine print.


----------



## Aecio (Jul 27, 2012)

The Spanish Civil war divided so much Spanish society that everything that happened afterwards in Spain has been related to it... Actually it seems that the inspiration was really the Aranjuez Gardens, that are the Spanish equivalent to the french Versailles Gardens. These Aranjuez Gardens are associated in the Spanish Culture to an idyllic XVIII Century of courtly love on a heavenly Garden at spring.
I suppose some people may want to associate the poignant slow movement to the pain of the Spanish Civil War... Well, it's a way of listening to it, but for me (courtly) love can be painful even if set in a beautiful garden, so you don't have to look for a political meaning to this melancholic adagio !
And now that we are talking about the Spanish Civil War effect in Music there was a collateral victim, Joaquin Turina. Turina was the most important Spanish composer of his time (with Falla) but he was persecuted by the Republican side (he was saved by the British Consul in Madrid) and has been considered a "Franquist" sympathizer since then, which has been a pity since he wrote the best Spanish Chamber Music of the XX Century.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

In other words, Aecio, you are saying that much like in literature, it depends on the listener who is applying his own notion to what he hears and coming up with his own ideas of what the composer was saying. Right? Some people are hearing their own theme.

It reminds me of the story told about someone asking J.R.R. Tolkien what he meant in his adventures of the Hobbits. He said "I didn't mean anything; I was just having fun." Did anyone ask Mr. Rodrigo? 

Thank you for explaining the Aranjuez Gardens. I think that answers the question.


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

Maybe this could help a bit?: http://www.joaquin-rodrigo.com/index.php/en/concierto-de-aranjuez-2/genesis-del-concierto


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Picander said:


> Maybe this could help a bit?: http://www.joaquin-rodrigo.com/index.php/en/concierto-de-aranjuez-2/genesis-del-concierto


Thank you. I'll take a look.


----------

